# Gustov Holst: Jupiter (mockup by Andy B)!



## Frederick Russ (Nov 5, 2004)

Take a listen guys:

*Jupiter*

VSL and Andy B - excellent programming, mix and mockup!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 6, 2004)

Holy Smokes!!!! :shock: 

This sounds too good for VSL almost... I've heard demos but they didn't sound as good as this. This is very good. I wonder how he pulled it off...


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Nov 6, 2004)

Very good sound...it sounds good because it?s very well orchestrated!!!


----------



## CJ (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh my God!!!!!! :o :shock: :!: Andy B strikes again! Incredible mockup!!!!!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 6, 2004)

Very good stuff -> of the best . 

Thanks for sharing Frederick


----------



## lux (Nov 6, 2004)

a great and huge work Andy!

congratulations!

Luca


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 6, 2004)

Pretty good. Although too bad he didn't mockup my favourite one - Neptune.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 6, 2004)

Theo, nice IP scanning tool...


----------



## Buckles (Nov 6, 2004)

'Its the world...In Union!'

I love this movement. Great realisation! Had me convinced many times 

-s


----------



## Mike M (Nov 7, 2004)

Holy Smokes is right! :shock: This is one of my favorites next to the Debussy mockup Andy B put out a few months ago. Both the orchestration and mockup are brilliant!


----------



## Andy B (Dec 6, 2004)

Sid_Barnhoorn said:


> Holy Smokes!!!! :shock:
> 
> This sounds too good for VSL almost... I've heard demos but they didn't sound as good as this. This is very good. I wonder how he pulled it off...



I've just found this thread. Thanks for the comments guys. 
Sid, what is it about the Holst that sounds different to you from other VSL demos? I'm happy to answer any questions about the mockup techniques used.

Andy.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 6, 2004)

Extraordinaire, monsieur Andy. :D


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, amazing! Really nice impulse you are using Andy - care to tell which one it is and if it's Altiverb or Waves?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 6, 2004)

Simon,

Here's a little something I 'borrowed' from one of Andy's posts at the VSL forum: 



> The whole thing ran real time using Giga Studio 2.5 and Kontakt - G5 Dual 2.5, G4 Dual 1.25, G4 400, P4 3.0, P4 2.4. I used 3 instances of Altiverb, the Amsterdam Concertgebouw Hall as an overall effect, the Sydney Opera House Choir Stalls to give the Strings & Woodwinds a little depth and the Small Phillips Hall to add some distance to the Brass & Percussion. Sequenced on Digital Performer. I eventually had to render a handful of tracks to audio as neither of my PCs enjoyed having Kontakt running at the same time as Giga - but it's fine to work with - just the occassional pop. Obviously EQ was used, mainly to push instruments back fom the mic and finally the whole mix passed through a cheap Behringer Ultrafex II unit - I've had it for 8 years and I can't seem to be able to shake it!


----------



## Andy B (Dec 6, 2004)

Simon Ravn said:


> Wow, amazing! Really nice impulse you are using Andy - care to tell which one it is and if it's Altiverb or Waves?



Hi Simon,

It's all Altiverb. I used the Amsterdam Concertgebouw Far Omni as a main hall, the Sydney Opera House Choir Stalls :lol: for some early reflection and the Small Phillips Hall Omni @ 13 feet for Brass and Perc. I used some EQ cut on the Concertgebouw, I think at about 1 kHz and boosted the high EQ within Altiverb of the Phillips Hall to give the brass a bit more bite.

Andy.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 6, 2004)

Andy - great. Sounds very spacious. Although it sounds like a pretty long signal path adding several impulses to the same sounds. Damn... shouldn't be necessary - but the result speaks for itself.


----------



## Andy B (Dec 7, 2004)

Simon Ravn said:


> Andy - great. Sounds very spacious. Although it sounds like a pretty long signal path adding several impulses to the same sounds. Damn... shouldn't be necessary - but the result speaks for itself.



I don't quite understand this. When you say 'long', are you talking about having to take the time to render each impulse after the mix? Thankfully I didn't have to do it that way as the mix was all realtime and I had the impulses running in low latency mode with a simple send setup from all channels to the 3 impulses.

Andy.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 7, 2004)

No, I am talking about applying several impulses to the same audio track/bus. I know it's realtime - still seems like a hassle to me which I would rather avoid


----------



## Andy B (Dec 7, 2004)

You're right, it does take a bit of time to set up, but I tend to always use the same Orch template for working so once it's done it's done.

Andy.


----------



## handz (Dec 7, 2004)

Hello Andy!
The Jupiter Mockup is great, but I have question about Debussy mockup - I like it more than holst one - it have absolutely beautifull feeleng of space - do you remember what reveb settings you used?
All the best,
honza


----------



## Andy B (Dec 8, 2004)

handz said:


> Hello Andy!
> The Jupiter Mockup is great, but I have question about Debussy mockup - I like it more than holst one - it have absolutely beautifull feeleng of space - do you remember what reveb settings you used?
> All the best,
> honza



Thanks Handz. I used the Amsterdam Concertgebouw and the Phillips Hall, with no EQ. The Debussy didn't have as much reverb applied and has a more intimate sound. I used a Behringer Ultrafex II on both, but have recently ditched it as I've just updated my monitors and can now hear the incredible amount of noise that it was kicking out. I'm now using the Waves S1 for a similar effect.

Andy.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 26, 2004)

Andy, this is phenomenal. This sounds BETTER than the local community orchestra that played this piece last Fall.....yes, technology has come that far.

Great programming. This thing must have taken you ages!


----------

